
Show HN: First Attempt at AI - sacert
https://github.com/sacert/Snake-Star
======
sacert
A very simple form of AI that I whipped together during my spare time at work
that uses a mix of A* and a few heuristics. I am aware it isn't exactly true
AI but it does let me see the "computer" attempt to play snake.

